# woulda's....shoulda's....coulda's??



## GADawg08 (Dec 19, 2016)

for you guys running custom rigs, specifically with mud motors, what are some things you like/dislike, would have done differently, etc.? Some mods that you like? I've looked at some older threads and got some great ideas. I'm looking into my first boat build and am completely new when it comes to mud motors and all the bells and whistles that come with boats these days. I've talked with Chad from Prodigy and he's given me lots of great info. I've thought long and hard about what kind of set-up would be best for me as far as fishing/hunting, and I think a mud-motor set up would be best.  Any info is appreciated guys.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a prodigy 1851 with a HDR 37. I got an open set up with the extended front deck rear step deck and drivers box. If I had to to do it all over again I would have the same layout but add a built in fuel tank, sometimes I do wish I had cat walks but I think it would take away from my open space I like. Motor wise I wish I would have went with the BD4400 as I am wanting a little more speed and load carrying ability. I will be getting a stage 3 delta mod In The near future. 

must haves for me were hydro turf, extended front deck and step deck In The back. I wanted a basic boat and I'm very pleased with my rig. I would highly recommend prodigy to anyone.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 19, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> I have a prodigy 1851 with a HDR 37. I got an open set up with the extended front deck rear step deck and drivers box. If I had to to do it all over again I would have the same layout but add a built in fuel tank, sometimes I do wish I had cat walks but I think it would take away from my open space I like. Motor wise I wish I would have went with the BD4400 as I am wanting a little more speed and load carrying ability. I will be getting a stage 3 delta mod In The near future.
> 
> must haves for me were hydro turf, extended front deck and step deck In The back. I wanted a basic boat and I'm very pleased with my rig. I would highly recommend prodigy to anyone.




thanks for the info Kevbo....this is almost the exact same rig that Chad recommended....I was also wondering if the HDR 37 would give me enough power


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 19, 2016)

Just remember you can take a carb apart on the water quick. If something messes up with that EFI back to the shop it goes


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 19, 2016)

Make sure you get lots of led lights and Bluetooth soundbars. Underwater lights are a must.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 19, 2016)

From being on different boats from different makers, some things I liked vs not liked. 

Hydro turf for sure. 
Walkarounds were nice, proportioning weight is so much easier vs trying to sit someone on a bag of decoys or too much on one side.
Enclosed fuel cell. If its not hidden in a compartment its taking up room.
Led interior lights. Whether it be a strip or different smaller ones. Seeing what your tripping on is nice.

Reverse.

Outlet for charging phone(s)
Hunt deck for getting in/out 
Spot/flood light bar. Not just spot only.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2016)

Everybody I know say the reverse on a mubbuddy is a waste of good money when it comes to backing up in a real situation and I would say GTR is in the same boat.   It works great in clean water compared to a push pole but not when you really need it.  I think if I were dead set on needing reverse I would be lookin at pro drive.

Just get a bare bones boat with a built into the hunt deck gas tank and a hybrid hull and add the rest later if your trying to get by cheap.  tell em to put NO seat bases in at all and use spider bases that way you can put seats where ever you may need.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 19, 2016)

If your spending 16k to build the boat you want. Might as well make it 17k and be able to back up in clean water! Cause whether or not it gets you unstuck, idk anyone who's gotten reverse and said I wish I wouldn't of gotten it. Everyone without it says the next one will for sure have it


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2016)

BigSwole said:


> If your spending 16k to build the boat you want. Might as well make it 17k and be able to back up in clean water! Cause whether or not it gets you unstuck, idk anyone who's gotten reverse and said I wish I wouldn't of gotten it. Everyone without it says the next one will for sure have it


Especially when pulling up to a crowded launch. I will have it on my next one. Also, it would be clutch on summer time frog gigging for me.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Everybody I know say the reverse on a mubbuddy is a waste of good money when it comes to backing up in a real situation and I would say GTR is in the same boat.   It works great in clean water compared to a push pole but not when you really need it.  I think if I were dead set on needing reverse I would be lookin at pro drive.
> 
> Just get a bare bones boat with a built into the hunt deck gas tank and a hybrid hull and add the rest later if your trying to get by cheap.  tell em to put NO seat bases in at all and use spider bases that way you can put seats where ever you may need.



Hmmm, don't tell my boat, because my mudbuddy backed up in the midst of some pretty stiff mud filled with roots and sticks.  It actually seems to work better in mud than in open water.  It sure is nice when picking up decoys.

I should have added the hydroturf and some green under gunnel led lighting.

Prodigy 1750 with 44 mudbuddy is a sweet rig.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 20, 2016)

Must haves (in my opinion)
built in gas tank
hydro turf
2 half boxes 
extended front deck with storage.
spud poles
light bar and light with plug
Trolling motor mount with plug
Battery tray for trolling motor

Nice to have
catwalks 
catwalk trays (i only have one vertical catwalk tray)
steps cut into the rear deck
reverse lights
led lights under all flat surfaces
Seat mount on the front deck

thinks you dont need but want
Camo paint
Sound bar
removable gun box

when it comes to the motor im not sure, my carbed motor does not like cold weather very much. but like Rnelson said if the EFI takes a dump on you, you are SOL. but it does have to have reverse. i have never had to use reverse in the slop but it is nice at the boat ramp, the dock, the shore, basically anytime you want reverse in an outboard will be the time you want reverse on a mud motor (doesnt pull as hard as an outboard but still goes backwards)


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 20, 2016)

Spud poles would be nice, I have a piece of 4ft bar that I jam into the mud through the grab handle on the rear and it will help hold it in place. 


And you can get hydroturf for pretty cheap if you order "b-stock" I can try and find a link if anyone is interested


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, don't tell my boat, because my mudbuddy backed up in the midst of some pretty stiff mud filled with roots and sticks.  It actually seems to work better in mud than in open water.  It sure is nice when picking up decoys.
> 
> I should have added the hydroturf and some green under gunnel led lighting.
> 
> Prodigy 1750 with 44 mudbuddy is a sweet rig.



How man hours you got on it?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, don't tell my boat, because my mudbuddy backed up in the midst of some pretty stiff mud filled with roots and sticks.  It actually seems to work better in mud than in open water.  It sure is nice when picking up decoys.
> 
> I should have added the hydroturf and some green under gunnel led lighting.
> 
> Prodigy 1750 with 44 mudbuddy is a sweet rig.



Well that mud gives it something to pull against


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 20, 2016)

I will say though that something to consider is that the EFI motors do have a 3 year warranty compared to a 1 on the 4400 modded  motor.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 20, 2016)

thanks for all the info guys....keep the ideas and suggestions coming. For you guys that run underwater lighting, how's it rigged to the boat? Is it recessed somehow? seems like it would susceptible to being damaged by logs, heavy grass, etc.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 20, 2016)

I might add that unless you like giving money away you better figure out how to work on them before the warranty runs out.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 20, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I might add that unless you like giving money away you better figure out how to work on them before the warranty runs out.




me and my pops are pretty mechanically inclined (him more so than me)....so hopefully that won't be an issue


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 20, 2016)

for those of yall running the MB 37 on an 18 ft boat, what kind of speeds are you getting?


----------



## roadkill82 (Dec 20, 2016)

We got a GTR 37 on a 1748 GT Extreme and 2 guys and a hunt load (3 dz dekes, full cooler, 15 gallons of gas, etc.) can run 30 but that is a good bit faster than most every on that i have been in with a stock motor and most with a modded motor.

And you want reverse, just trust me. I have been stuck, and bad stuck more than a few times and being able to wallow out a hole with that reverse was the only reason we didn't have to sleep out there.  It all depends on what you hunt, but if ur hunting shallow mud and tides i would spend the little more without question.


----------

